# Identification



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

I was at the lfs and they had piranhas in. Supposivly red bellies but on one of them its back came to a point kindof like a piranha of the serra species. They were about 1/2" and were all silver with black spots. Another thing i noticed is that the piranha with the pointed back didnt look like the rest and its back wasnt as rounded like the others. Does this sound like a red belly to you or a serra? Sorry about the pics.

Also could someone post a pic of a 1/2" red belly please. Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

b-unit34 said:


> Also could someone post a pic of a 1/2" red belly please. Thanks[snapback]1080811[/snapback]​


Pygocentrus nattereri from Egg to Adult








As you can see, juvenile Reds are silver, have black spots, and a pointed, Serra-like snout - baby piranha's are very hard to indentify properly, but if they were sold as Reds, they probably are Reds: they are the most commonly available species world-wide.

As said, it's hard to ID piranha's at small sizes, but without pics it's impossible.


----------

